
Study concludes that chewing makes advertising ineffective - shill
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/oct/13/eating-popcorn-cinema-advertisers
======
carbocation
From the article, the study compared 48 people given free popcorn throughout
the session to 48 people given one sugar cube at the beginning of the session.
Those given the sugar cube demonstrated more positive responses to the
advertised products.

The variables seem to be: (1) the substance of popcorn vs the substance of
sugar cubes; (2) the quantity of stuff administered; (3) the duration over
which someone got free stuff; (4) the overall caloric intake; (5) chewing vs
non-chewing; (6) the degree to which the absorption times vary between sugar
and popcorn.

Let me offer an alternative explanation: if you have nothing to do because
your sugar cube dissolved and you're bored, you might pay more attention to
the ads. If you're getting an unlimited supply of popcorn, that might be more
entertaining to focus on than the ads.

At any rate, this study probably isn't testing what they think it's testing.
It certainly doesn't demonstrate that the act of chewing has any causal
relationship with their findings.

~~~
judk
Your alternative explanation is awfully close to "chewing". Chewing is a mild
distraction.

~~~
carbocation
My (main) point is that with so many uncontrolled variables, there are many
alternative explanations that might have equal justification.

Of less importance (to me) is that my alternative explanation relies not on
some physical act (chewing) somehow blocking brand awareness, but rather on
the experience-seeking brain being idle or already-engaged when shown ads.

Again, with at least 6 uncontrolled variables, we could come up with dozens of
things, from blood sugar trajectories to brain activity to chewing to smelling
etc., all of which could be the actual trigger blocking brand awareness. I'm
not partial to any one explanation given the paucity of data.

------
kyro
I understand the implications here, but pre-chewed popcorn might not be that
bad, especially considering how it won't leave kernels stuck in your teeth.

~~~
richforrester
Or as much of a mess on the ground afterwards.

Liquid popcorn?

~~~
AmVess
Microwave some butter. There's your liquid popcorn.

~~~
ngoel36
Actually, movie theater popcorn's 'secret ingredient' is really coconut oil.
Saturated fat, yum

------
tokenadult
Thanks for submitting this news through a link to a professionally edited
newspaper rather than through a press-release-recycling website. This
preliminary study needs more replication, of course, just like most
preliminary studies, but it has interested implications. I wonder what a study
of the effectiveness of televised public service messages about not snacking
while watching television would show.

~~~
Vektorweg
Actually, The Guardian is recycling news. The Guardian gets his news probably
from the Journal of Consumer Psychology, where it was press-released first.

See: [http://www.portal.uni-
koeln.de/nachricht+M5c21c8e0d26.html](http://www.portal.uni-
koeln.de/nachricht+M5c21c8e0d26.html)

------
vincie
Here come the product names that sound like chewing and eating sounds. First
up is gmumphroumroum.

------
transfire
If the theaters stop selling popcorn and candy they will not be able to stay
in business as almost all their revenue comes from concessions --most of the
ticket sale proceeds goes back to the movie makers.

Not to mention the fact that concessions are almost the only unique reason to
go to a theater anymore.

~~~
alistairSH
You go to the theater for the "unique" concessions? I guess stale nachos and
overpriced M&Ms are "unique", but I'd debate if they're a reason to go to the
movies. :)

~~~
smtddr
Not THEE reason, but definitely those overpriced snacks are a huge income for
them. Just like nightclubs and their $4 water bottles and $9 drinks.

Can't really go to a nightclub without drinking, can't really go to the movies
without eating. I know some people do, but that's the very few minority. I
remember when a nightclub I sometimes go to,
[http://1015.com/](http://1015.com/), was closed because their alcohol license
expired by accident. I was shocked that they closed the whole place down, but
after talking to co-workers they said "Yeah, the drinks are the cash. No
overpriced drinks, no point in even doing business..."

I don't drink alcohol myself, I actually go to dance! ...by myself even!

~~~
sarreph
But the price of drinks in nightclubs are so high precisely because they know
you want/have to be there for other, social means (unless you're in one of the
few places that actually serves brilliant and justifiably-priced beverages).

And, I would argue, that, analogously, that is _the_ reason why cinemas have
ridiculously priced concessions — because you go to the cinema on a date, or
with friends, for a social occasion that causes you (or some people) to be
willing to pay higher prices for their drinks and candy. Take, for example,
going on a date, many partners may feel pressured under the social norm of not
wanting to appear 'stingy' and will shell-out the $15 for a bag of popcorn and
a Coke.

If you wanted concessions independently of a cinema, then you likely have a
fetish for over-priced junk food!

------
adamnemecek
Expecting a "WPP acquires Wrigley" headline.

------
pattisapu
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoSXpNZD9o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoSXpNZD9o)

------
kvee
Are regular gum chewers more immune to advertising and the like or do they
grow accustomed to it?

------
oyvindeh
I wonder how this would affect learning in general. I.e. eating snacks while
studying.

------
sarreph
This is hilarious. Well done, U of Cologne.

------
sirsar
What a wonderful popcorn advertisement!

